
Steve Wozniak on Steve Jobs Movie - DanEdge
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34188602
======
exodust
How many Jobs/Apple movies do we need?

Seems to be nothing more than cashing in on the iPhone generation's obsession
and hype with one particular brand.

Why don't we have a decent Tesla movie? His life and events surrounding his
inventions are remarkable, truly engrossing. World-changing in a way that
blows Apple Computers or any internal corporate bullshit story or personal
Steve Jobs issues out of the park.

Yet, where's the big time Hollywood treatment? Christian Bale as Tesla would
work, with a good script and big time visuals spanning the 60 odd years of his
life and work. Not cool enough?

The best we have is The Prestige. Great movie, but Tesla is not the focus,
only a very interesting side story in that otherwise fictitious world.

FFS Hollywood, get it done! The man had visions of AC motors and dreams of
generators at the base of Niagara Falls. Then he moves to America and actually
achieves those dreams against all odds.

End of rant. Now, where were we? Ah yes, slow clapping Steve Jobs, the man,
the genius. When he gets kicked out of Apple, it truly knifed me in the soul.
This movie will be the best thing since we saw one man code Facebook out of
nothing but PHP, computers and existing network infrastructure. That too,
warmed the cockles.

~~~
dagw
Any Tesla movie would probably be depressing as fuck.

Kid genius comes to America to work for his hero, but decides to strike out on
his own to change the world after a disagreement over money. Ends up failing
miserably and being crushed by his former hero and employer. Slowly goes
insane and dies poor and largely forgotten.

~~~
Vexs
No worse than the Turing movie with Bernard Cumbersnatch. Tragedy is great
movie material.

~~~
Zuider
"Bernard Cumbersnatch"? I take it that you are referring to celebrated British
actor, Humperdinck Rumblebum? Or was it perhaps, Twiddleplink Cucumberpatch? I
can never get these British names quite right.

------
Gaessaki
Some interesting discussion by Woz and Robert Scoble on the topic:
[https://www.facebook.com/RobertScoble/posts/1015356891824965...](https://www.facebook.com/RobertScoble/posts/10153568918249655?comment_tracking=%7B%22tn%22%3A%22O%22%7D)
Marc Benioff and John Sculley on the thread too.

~~~
digi_owl
REally hope this gets archived.

------
Roodgorf
Probably singing to the choir, but _Founders at Work_ [1] has a great
interview with Wozniak that gives an interesting glimpse into some stories
about Jobs in the early days of Apple. In true Woz fashion it also focuses a
lot on the hardware he designed back then, which is also a real fun read.

[1]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/98233.Founders_at_Work](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/98233.Founders_at_Work)

